# Internet Stops Working after sometime !!



## Hackattack (Sep 12, 2007)

My friend  setup 4 pc for his new shop all running xpsp2.
3 pc's are connected to  Host thru ICS. All of them are low end configs.
A printer(HP D1300) is connected to the Host pc. 
Problem is after printing something from the Host, the Internet stops
working on the Host pc , the time varies everytime, sometimes after 1hr ,30 min, 
Sometimes nothing happens, everything runs fine.

He also tried Mozilla and opera, but  same problem.

*Strange thing is that Internet works fine on the rest of the 3 clients,no problem  but doesnot work  on the Host.* 

The frustrating solution he has found is to *restart the host machine*, after restarting its ok for sometime then again the same problem starts, 

But, YIM, and other downloading softwares like IDM and P2P utorrent works fine. 

So what could be the problem ?? Is the printer driver or something causing all this. Or something wrong with Xp.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 12, 2007)

1st of all, Make sure, no virus / no malware... What AVS are you running ??

Also is there any Firewall service is running ??


----------



## Hackattack (Sep 12, 2007)

He is running Nod32(recommended by me) on all pc, btw it found no viruses on the host.

Firewall is on, its windows default.

Dunno about Malware though.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 12, 2007)

Hackattack said:
			
		

> He is running Nod32(recommended by me) on all pc, btw it found no viruses on the host.
> 
> Firewall is on, its windows default.
> 
> Dunno about Malware though.



Well NOD 32 is certainly good enough... Try disable the Windows Firewall and NOD32 Network protection (INOM) on the problemed PC.... !!!


----------



## Hackattack (Sep 12, 2007)

I also think maybe a firewall problem, ok will have to tell my friend then.

Will post later with results in a day or two.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmm.. Windows Firewall doesnt provide outgoing protection .. So some program might be causing the problem when the print is fired ..?

You should start by checking Eventview logs .. : 
Start > Run > Eventvwr.msc {Press Enter} 

Check System logs ..


----------

